# Regulations concerning locating tank for heating oil ?



## olddog (16 Sep 2009)

Are there any regulations concerning where a heating oil tank may be located ?

For example is it OK to put one in a shed ?

Are there stipulations as to how fire isolated the tank is from the burner ?


Olddog


----------



## DGOBS (16 Sep 2009)

There are loads of rules actually. The standard for a domestic tank
woulb be bs5410part1 

A wooden shed would be a nono. In a garage it would have to
be in 120 min fire rated enclosure with a special type of self
closing door that can be open from the inside

a tank should be a min of 1.8m from the flue terminal 
of your appliance

more regs cover polution risk and tank bases and support


If u require some advice contact ur nearest Oftec technician
for some guidance


----------



## villa 1 (16 Sep 2009)

Yes there are regulations and most suitably qualified plumbers/contractors will have been informed/taught these regulations during their apprenticeship training. The quieries that you have are very relevant and any suitably qualified plumbing contractor should have no problem answering your questions. There are also text books available that will give you an insight into oil storage and oil firing. This is no area for handymen/do it yourself as mistakes can be very expensive and dangerous.
Hope this helps


----------



## DGOBS (17 Sep 2009)

Sorry Villa, I have tro disargee with you,

If suitably trained plumbers and contractors know the rules and regulations why is it that practically 100% of all installations I come
across end up with a risk analysis due to incorrect installation!

And I have yet to find the plumber or contractor that ever installs a bunded tank when required. Let alone, remote acting fire valves, the correct filters and tank valves (all tank valves must me capable of isolating the supply wearing firemans gauntlets) tank bases or supports

Also, FYI, from this month onwards, ALL new installtion of Firebird, Grant, Warmflow and Turco boilers will require commissioning by an Oftec registerted technician or the product warranty is void! (called, passport ot warranty)


----------



## olddog (17 Sep 2009)

DGOBS, I hadnt known of OFTEC. Google produced

http://www.oftec.org/easy_guides_republic_of_ireland.asp

Which is just what I wanted 

Villa, The project concerned is very non DIY

Thank you both

Olddog


----------



## DGOBS (17 Sep 2009)

Yeah, the easy guides are very good

Don't be afraid to give me a call if you need any advice on the spot


----------



## villa 1 (17 Sep 2009)

Not trying to confuse the original poster but it is fact that plumbing apprentices are taught and examined on the principles of oil firing, storage and control at phase 4 of their apprenticeship training. If they do not follow proper guidelines at a later stage is down to their own work practice. You cannot cast this shadow over all plumbing contractors.
You can get very good advice from a competant contractor who has a proven track record in oil fired installations.
It is good that only suitably qualified persons will only be allowed to commission/service oil fired installations once they have come from a good grounding, which is a standards based apprenticeship in plumbing.
There are many so called service engineers out there who have come from unrelated backgrounds, done a short strand course and then consider themselves suitably qualified. 
Do a good backgound search before you take advice.


----------



## olddog (18 Sep 2009)

Amazed to read in one of the easy guides :


"From 1st July 2008, all new systems installed in both new
*and existing dwellings *in the republic of Ireland must
incorporate the following:

• Full boiler controls, interlock, zones and cylinder thermostat
*
• Maximum heating zone of 100m 2*"

I guess this means that putting a more efficient boiler in a "big old house" ( lots of those about ) may well mean changes to the distribution pipe work


----------



## DGOBS (19 Sep 2009)

Villa, plumbing is not the only background for boilers (as in a 12 year experience in boiler design!)


----------

